# SnowGoose Gloves



## PAgoosehunter (Mar 11, 2009)

What is everyones opinion on snow goose gloves? And where do people get them? I have been looking around and I can not find any!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The company was shutting down or is trying to sell the last I heard.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Pull a white sock over the head and tape it on so it conforms to the head. Then you can use markers to draw on some eye's and a beak. Bam....You just made a blue goose.

I did this with a few dozen bigfoots with a friend about 8 years ago. We didn't have many snow goose decoys back then, and they worked great. 
Although times are different now, it might be what you are looking for if you can't find the gloves.

Hope that helps....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

They are a waste of time. Buy some socks or full bodys.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

We bought 44 fullbodies from a guy, and he gave us snow socks for them all. The thing I didn't like about them was the fact that to put them on/off it was a pretty hard pull. Other than that we'll be running all 10 dozen of our honker decoys with them on, you can make them yourself all they are is a white sheet with elastic/velcro so that they don't come off. Break out the sewing machine and do work. I wouldn't buy them new, but making them or buying them used I'd say go for it.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Junk!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:withstupid:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Curios to why you guys think they are junk? If you were given them or had someone make them would you not use them, saves buying some snows?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

One they get dirty you wash them and that isnt easy in the spring. Not just hose them off but wash them in a laundromat.

Two say you have them on Avery decoys they are going to be heavy and awkward to cary out in the spring. I mean you really wanna throw your nice honker decoys in a sled or seed bag and drag them through the mud and slop in the spring?

3 canada decoys take up to much room in the spring. Even more then snow full bodys.

After using them in the wet and mud and dragging them around for awhile safty pins or velcro falls off and they dont look right.

Another thing is they really look like crap. You would be better off just running your canada decoys as canada decoys and adding some sillo socks, deadlies, or avery full bodys to them.

You get a dozen bags made or bought for the same price as 4 dozen socks or 3 dozen sillo socks.Time+Money+Materials=Bad product.

I could go on. But really what is the point. Do what you like. You asked opinions and overwhelmingly the concensus is they are not a good product. From what I can see are some guys that kill there share of geese in the spring and fall.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> One they get dirty you wash them and that isnt easy in the spring. Not just hose them off but wash them in a laundromat.
> 
> Two say you have them on Avery decoys they are going to be heavy and awkward to cary out in the spring. I mean you really wanna throw your nice honker decoys in a sled or seed bag and drag them through the mud and slop in the spring?
> 
> ...


Fair enough, just wanted to see why everyone hated them. In my situation, which is hunting snows maybe 4 days a year these won't be a problem as we will be able to drive into the field etc. I understand where your coming from though.


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

Very hard to clean and a pain in the rump to get on your decoys. I would spend your money on Sillosocks. But if you have them it won't hurt using them till you get sick of them. They will kill geese!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> But if you have them it won't hurt using them till you get sick of them. They will kill geese!


Amen to that!!!


----------



## DblBand (Jul 16, 2009)

If they kill geese they work


----------

